# Recommend a Good Boot for Ice Fishing



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

I am getting ready to buy a new pair of boots for the ice season. Can anyone recommend a good boat for ice fishing? I currently wear a 400 Gortex Rocky boot. I would like to upgrade. I am looking at the Rocky Blizzard Stalker, Irish Setter Snow Tracker 1000 Pac Boots, and the Irish Setter Snow Tracker 1200 Pac Boots. I would a boot that is warm, comfortable, not to bulky, and will accept slip-on ice cleats.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a pair of Mickey Mouse boots that never get cold. They are fairly heavy but they keep you warm even when wet. I wear a pair of the elastic rubber spikes on them and have no problem walking on slippery ice. I also have a pair of 800 gram boots that cannot compare.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I too have mickeys. At the end of the day my legs are tired but my feet never get cold. Use them all ice season, from first ice to last ice.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a pair of timberland snow boots that i got cheap. There are no laces, just buckles. They are super warm and lightweights. i think they were rated for -130 to -160


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

I use Black Rock 2000 gram water proof boots. They are a fair price and work very well.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

www.colemans.com has a good selection of military boots,they have white mickeys, #085101-1 is catalog number. if you like milatary surplus and strange stuff check them out!!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

larry

i bought a pair of the blizzards for this year, seem to be a great boot for warmth and comfort... matt says he is really satisfied with them, as he has a pair of them too...


sowbelly


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It's hard to have one without the other. 

If you want maximum warmth there is always going to be some bulk and weight associated with it, I have never found a way around it.

I good pair of pac boots the are at least a size too large to allow for the proper socks will keep your feet warm in the worst conditions. I've been ice fishing for a lot of years and even had severe frost bite on one of my feet. There is nothing worse that cold feet while ice fishing. I accept the bulk and weight as a neccesary evil of being comfortable while ice fishing.

I just purchased a Polaris Ranger. Are you a Ranger Ware dealer or do you have any access to any Polaris options like windsheilds and cab enclosures?

thanks,
Kim


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I disagree lundy, with new technologies available, leight weight products are also very warm, I love my timbs and they only weigh 1 1/2lbs...The synthetic materials are awsome.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Love My Gortex! I Bye One Pair A Year When Ice Is On And Wear Them Through The Year At Work. Feet Never Get Wet So They Dont Get Cold! One Suggestion Though, If You By A Pair Of Rockies Make Sure You Get The Full Strap On The Back Of The Boot.


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

I sent you a PM Lundy!


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendations! I ended up going with the Irish Setter 3860 Snow Tracker 1000 G boots. I have never owned a pair of Irish Setters. We'll see how it goes.......


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Irish Setter snow Trackers ------ $70 at Cabala's
Go to clothing

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...tml&eid=5464592&cmp=I041202A&seg=FI1&cnt=A400


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

White Mickey mouse boots are buy-it now on E-bay, with the valves for 39.99 and I just paid 7$ to ship them to my house. Just a FYI everyone interested! Size 10R the white ones are rated for -60 degrees!

Gene


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I bought a pair of Mickey Mouse boot's last year as well. Great boots! Went one size larger to accomodate for my wool socks. Best pair of ice fishing boots I ever bought!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

hey guys, i was just looking in some mags i got and they got the black mickey mouse boots which are rated -20 below and they are 29.99 i think and the shipping is 10 bucks.. i think i might buy a pair. the mag is called cheaper then dirt the web addy is http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ctd/product.asp?sku=BOOT-111&mscssid=KDQ4X65SVLLE8J1XK5WRM0HE6LUF6T93 they are used but iv bought used millitary stuff before and get good quality stuff..... and i got another mag with the white ones rated -60 ar like 80 bucks... i think its called HQ surplus..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I get cold feet easily so when I bought my ice fishing boots about 6-7 years ago I went with some -150 degree below zero boots sold by Cabela's. They are their Ididarod boots. 
I fish sitting on a bucket in the wind and have never had my feet get cold. Fantastic boots. They go well with my Arctic Expedition Parka.


----------

